# The Big Pond Farm -Bluegill and Bass



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

We finished this 4 acre pond the Summer of 2010. Put 3000 bluegill in Thanksgiving weekend 2011. Added 300 F1 largemouth May of 2012. Added another 300 Pumpkinseed, red ear and shell cracker in 2013.
It's our backyard catching pond when I can't get offshore. And the 2nd is what I call my Kubota outriggers.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, that Kubota outrigger is nice..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's good stuff right there!!!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

That's excellent! What did you do for the dirt to hold water in your pond. I've got a big pond but it drains after awhile. I've heard of that clay somethingmite?? But hear it's very expensive. Just wondering. Thanks and nice fish!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

*Behind the fish - Big Pond Farm*

This pond holds water really well all year. When digging it, there were three layers, top soil, red clay and gray clay. The excavation company dug it for the top soil and red clay. It took four summers and about 850 -1000 dump truck loads when it was driest. It's lined with the gray clay that was mostly unmarketable which seals real well. It is a "pit" pond, not an "embankment" pond, so there is no traditional dam except for about 2 ft above grade. 
I added underwater structure and gravel beds for fish bedding. There are three spillways, a vertical pipe goes to a 500 ft horizontal pipe which will drain it like a bathtub on a valve, two 10 in pipes through the dam and the highest spillway goes around the dam.
The good green color is because I monitor the phytoplankton. There's a feeder at one end too.
Lots of happy fishes.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Man that's nice!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey do you drain it every few years to dry up the shallow spots? Knew a guy who did that every 5 years and he has an amazing pond with monster bass.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

FishinSpot said:


> That's excellent! What did you do for the dirt to hold water in your pond. I've got a big pond but it drains after awhile. I've heard of that clay somethingmite?? But hear it's very expensive. Just wondering. Thanks and nice fish!


 We called it "drilling mud" but it's officially called bentonite. Not that expensive unless you need a lot. One pound per sq ft of pond surface will usually do the trick and it's about $250 per ton


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice bunch of hump-nosed bluegills.


----------

